
Pirate Bay Witness’ Wife Overwhelmed With Flowers - brk
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-witness-wife-overwhelmed-with-flowers-090227/
======
alabut
The witness sounds like an interesting guy in general:

 _“We have been married for 38 years. He proposed half an hour after we met
and I said maybe. After a day, he had convinced me”, she said._

~~~
rudyfink
I saw that line in the article and wondered if that same persuasiveness made
him effective in court.

~~~
alabut
Probably, although I'm not sure she gave him the same kind of grilling that he
got by the prosecution.

Also, did this make anyone else think of Randy Pausch?

------
noonespecial
Such a strange case. The people who I think are technically in the wrong all
seem to be wonderful people whom I'd love to have as friends and think it
would be cool to hang out with while the people who are technically in the
right to defend their copyrights behave so despicably that I wish I didn't
have to share the world with them.

I of course want reasonable copyright law to prevail because I believe that
much of modern progress is a result of the "ownership society" ideal. I just
want these (Entertainment cartel) guys to lose because they've been such asses
about the whole thing.

Such a strange case.

~~~
access_denied
Yes, and the "these guys" are not the artists.

------
mikeyur
I've pretty much stopped purchasing CDs. The only way I support artists is by
going to their shows when they come to town.

Do you guys still buy CDs?

~~~
Tichy
Yes - why not? Delivery from Amazon only takes two days, and then I have DRM
free MP3s and the CD.

~~~
abstractbill
Because the band sees an incredibly small fraction of the price you pay for a
CD.

~~~
patio11
The programmer sees an incredibly small fraction of the price I pay for
videogames, and that never bothered me either.

I know the general "I support the band but hate the big megacorp behind it" is
popular in some places on the Internet, but at least here, I can come out and
say "I don't think the people who provide capital and marketing are
parasites".

~~~
abstractbill
I don't "hate the big megacorp" at all. I just think it's no longer necessary.

------
paul7986
Great story and great PR for the Pirate Bay.

